# 3DS ROM "Loader" 1.2



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2012)

3DS ROM Loader has been updated to version version 1.2, with some new menus.

For those of you that have never used it, 3DS ROM "Loader" is a program made by Rydian that will1 scan for 3DS ROMs on your MicroSD, your computer's harddrive, your brain, your dog's brain, Nintendo's headquarters, and the future.  Any ROMs that it finds2 will be listed in a menu3 for you to select.  Version 1.2 is currently capable of loading4 every single 3DS ROM that exists or will exist.

The author has expressed interest in releasing the source, so a poll has been included.

1will not
2it won't find any because it doesn't scan
3said menu does not exist
4ignoring



Spoiler: CHANGELOG



- Fixed the typo.
- Stuck "loader" in quotes a few places as an even bigger hint.
- Added the secret menu(s).
- Added some comments in case people want the source.





Spoiler: SCREENSHOT













> 1.2 is thanks to...
> 
> Snailface for still not having commented on this, making me try harder for his attention.
> Raulpica for teaching me the proper way to wash a bassoon.
> Costello for teaching me the proper way to backhand a coyote.  Saved my life, man.






Source



Download


----------



## philip11 (Mar 2, 2012)

Why thanks so much for the up date we love your *Quality* homebrew.

-Philip11


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2012)

Idunno' man, UselessHomebrew was a competitor for "Quality".
http://gbatemp.net/topic/295131-uselesshomebrew-11/


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 3, 2012)

the last build was better


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 3, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> the last build was better


I disagree. This build has really fixed a lot of the issues from the previous one.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 3, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > the last build was better
> ...


Its not nearly as stable though.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 3, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> X_XSlashX_X said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


It must be your 3DS system. You should send it back to Nintendo telling them the loader isn't working too good. Cause it runs smooth for me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2012)

@[member='Snailface']


----------



## philip11 (Mar 3, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> @[member='Snailface']


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2012)

philip11 said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='Snailface']


----------



## Snailface (Mar 3, 2012)

With great responsibility comes great power . . .
. . . the power to emulate the 3DS rom loader on the PSP.

This undertaking is my destiny for greatness.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 3, 2012)

Alright, my life's work:
http://www.mediafire...o9ym08a5bnorrr6

3DSemu4PSP


----------



## Rydian (Mar 3, 2012)

Imposter!

Actual source is below!


```
//3DS ROM Loader 1.2
//By Rydian.
//Updated 3/2/2012

//This says "NDS", but I meant "3DS".  I typo'd and was too lazy to
//fix it so I renamed the library instead.  It was faster to do.
#include 

//The O is for "orgasmic".
#include 

//I'll give those bits some zeros.  Bits love zeros.
bool imitationpagination = 0;
bool cheatactivated = 0;

//WAKE UP
//FNKNSFHJKFG MAKE UP
int main(void) {
consoleDemoInit();

while(1) {
//'Cause the tutorial told me this works.
scanKeys();
int held = keysHeld();

//'Cause screen tearing with a 2-color display is blasphemy.
swiWaitForVBlank();

//Hide the evidence!
consoleClear();

if (imitationpagination == 0) {
iprintf("\n Nothing plays 3DS ROMs.\n\n");
iprintf(" Every cart we've seen that\n");
iprintf(" claims it can be updated to\n");
iprintf(" play them has NOT done it yet.\n\n");
iprintf(" Every \"hack\" we've seen on\n");
iprintf(" youtube turns out to be a\n");
iprintf(" scammer advertising bullshit,\n");
iprintf(" all those \"survey\" downloads\n");
iprintf(" are fake and just give the\n");
iprintf(" person who uploaded it money.\n\n");
iprintf(" When something is released\n");
iprintf(" that plays 3DS ROMs, it will\n");
iprintf(" be posted on the front page.\n\n");
iprintf(" Read the fucking stickies\n");
iprintf(" in the 3DS hacking section\n");
iprintf(" for more information.\n\n");
iprintf(" ~GBAtemp.net");

//'Cause I tried an OR (and alternatively ||) within the first IF to do both checks, and it didn't like it.
if(held & KEY_A) { imitationpagination = 1; }
if(held & KEY_B) { imitationpagination = 1; }

} else {
if (cheatactivated == 0) {
iprintf("\n What, secret menu you say?\n\n");
iprintf(" Well I've heard that if you\n");
iprintf(" Hold Left, A, and B at the\n");
iprintf(" same time and touch your\n");
iprintf(" nose to the touch screen,\n");
iprintf(" something amazing and\n");
iprintf(" magical can happen!\n");

//See, when I check for logical AND it lets me... this thing is logic-cist.
if((held & KEY_A) && (held & KEY_B) && (held & KEY_LEFT) && (held & KEY_TOUCH)) { cheatactivated = 1; }

} else {
iprintf("\n Secret menu 1 activated!\n\n");
iprintf(" For secret menu 2, please\n");
iprintf(" enter the following code: \n\n");
iprintf(" B A RIGHT A C UP DOWN A\n");
}
}

}
return 0;
}
```


----------



## Wiip™ (Mar 3, 2012)

-.-'


----------



## raulpica (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't even know what a bassoon is, but... ANY DAY MAN, ANY DAY!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 3, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I don't even know what a bassoon is, but... ANY DAY MAN, ANY DAY!


Well you WERE pretty drunk...


----------



## raulpica (Mar 3, 2012)

Rydian said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know what a bassoon is, but... ANY DAY MAN, ANY DAY!
> ...


I hope it didn't end how actually I hope it did end


----------



## Rydian (Mar 3, 2012)

Well you certainly showed those girls a good woodwind instrument _if you know what I'm sayin'_!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah thanks im playing on my psinfinity using this.
infact the loader made my psinfiny for me. thank you and i hope you go to hell


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 6, 2012)

WOOT! IM PLAYING SUPER MARIO 3D LAND ON MY 3DS!! Thanks!!




trolololXD (jokes)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2012)

Nobody's tried the menu?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Nobody's tried the menu?


i did!
it looks sick on my brodband router that clearly has no screen on it.)
and the aoss button works for all buttons sweet!
thanks rydain for nothing real


----------



## Mindzpeed (Mar 7, 2012)

Uhh I have a problem my 3ds turned into this while attempting to run 3ds roms:




Spoiler












Should I contact Nintendo?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Uhh I have a problem my 3ds turned into this while attempting to run 3ds roms:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry nintendo will contact you!
and also give you top secret 3ds info and let you hack it and also give you beta roms of every single game they make


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Uhh I have a problem my 3ds turned into this while attempting to run 3ds roms:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty dirty to me.  Might be a contact issue.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Mindzpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh I have a problem my 3ds turned into this while attempting to run 3ds roms:
> ...



Rydians right, this happened to mine as well. it's just a contact issue, clean it and it'll turn back!


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 8, 2012)

Damnit why did you disable 3D!?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 8, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Damnit why did you disable 3D!?


its disabled? the 3D worked fine on my custom made ATARI Jaguar port :/


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 8, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Damnit why did you disable 3D!?
> ...


Ever since 1.2 he disabled 3D because of the reverse 3D bug on 1.1
1.0 was perfect but it couldn't play games using the new save file encryption...


----------



## Boy12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, this rom loader can emulate 3DS,PS3,XBOX360,PSVita and PSPGo!
You should check this out guy's!


----------



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2012)

This will work any kind flashcart?


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 11, 2012)

bradzx said:


> This will work any kind flashcart?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2012)

Well it should run on all the modern ones, I didn't do anything special.  At all.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 11, 2012)

Mariosegafreak said:


> bradzx said:
> 
> 
> > This will work any kind flashcart?


Aw man.  Guess have to wait until it serious part coming around.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 11, 2012)

Boy12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ported to ATARI 2600, added Time Travel support as well.
as for 3DS rom loader, I havent gotten Time Travel to work yet, but I will get back to work on that as soon as I finish "Nuclear weapon" mode.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 14, 2012)

bradzx said:


> This will work any kind flashcart?


Yeah it will work on pong!


----------



## Nanotech4 (Apr 4, 2012)

help me, when i must activate the second menu he tells me to press the c botton   but there isn't on te 3ds


----------



## raulpica (Apr 4, 2012)

You need to attach your N64 controller to the 3DS


----------



## Nujui (Apr 4, 2012)

raulpica said:


> You need to attach your N64 controller to the 3DS


But what if he has a 3rd Party Controller?  D:


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 4, 2012)

Nujui said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > You need to attach your N64 controller to the 3DS
> ...


then he dies


----------



## Nanotech4 (Apr 6, 2012)

the n64 controller is the nintendo 64 controller?


----------



## Nanotech4 (Apr 6, 2012)

can you write me a easy guide for install 3ds rom loader.I am very desperate.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2012)

Read the first post, it's all in there


----------



## Nanotech4 (Apr 6, 2012)

are you sure?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Nanotech4 said:


> are you sure?


I'm just gonna tell him -.- 

This is 100% fake, it's to let people like you know that THERE IS NO 3DS ROM LOADER. Did you not read the message it told you in the first place?


----------



## Nanotech4 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry i'm italian and i have not understand before your post.Thanks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

@Rydian looks like you need to create a multilingual version of this! I say just in the main languages, Spanish, French, Italian, Japanese, Chinese, and German!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2012)

@Suprgamr232 You're a party pooper :


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

raulpica said:


> @Suprgamr232 You're a party pooper :<





raulpica said:


>


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2012)

...why isn't this in the Stickies yet?

Can someone please make this thread all nice and sticky?


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...why isn't this in the Stickies yet?
> 
> Can someone please make this thread all nice and sticky?





Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > ...why isn't this in the Stickies yet?
> ...


This is not how administrators and mods make things sticky around here... it requires a little bit of uhm... manual labour, if you... catch my drift...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Yes yes...like the...Bukkake thread...


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Mods and admins need to cum over here quick ;O


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 7, 2012)

i just got my 3ds! now i can try this


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2012)

Sent a mail to that scam site asking them to remove the screenshot, just for laughs. XD

@[member='Foxi4']


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Sent a mail to that scam site asking them to remove the screenshot, just for laughs. XD
> 
> @[member='Foxi4']


Well done. XD


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Apr 9, 2012)

Now add multilingual support and the secret mode lead to ANOTHER secret mode!


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

this loader really play 3ds roms? i can't get it run 3ds roms


----------



## Rydian (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> this loader really play 3ds roms? i can't get it run 3ds roms


What happens when you run it?


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> What happens when you run it?


i have to copy the 3ds rom to the micro sd right? the game don't load


----------



## Rydian (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> i have to copy the 3ds rom to the micro sd right? the game don't load


Try running the ROM loader first.


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Try running the ROM loader first.


the rom loader will show the playable games right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh god...


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

i just got my 3ds xl 2 days ago and i want to try this


----------



## Rydian (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> the rom loader will show the playable games right?


The ROM loader will1 show any games it finds, and then you could2 load them after reading the instructions it gives you.

1 Will not
1 Could not


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The ROM loader will1 show any games it finds, and then you could2 load them after reading the instructions it gives you.
> 
> 1 Will not
> 1 Could not


the rom loader not show the game i copied to my micro sd


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> the rom loader not show the game i copied to my micro sd


How odd. What does it show on the screen?


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

i pressed A and it get to secret menu 1, then i follow the instruction and to secret menu 2. it just won't load the rom


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> i pressed A and it get to secret menu 1, then i follow the instruction and to secret menu 2. it just won't load the rom


Have you reached this screen yet?



Spoiler











 
Also, you need to hold down the "C" button* a little longer when inputting the Secret Menu 2 combo.








*...which doesn't exist by the way


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2013)

im playing pokemon x & y....

fuck yeah!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> im playing pokemon x & y....


_Oh, puh-leeeease..._


_...Z is better._


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ho


Foxi4 said:


> Have you reached this screen yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to hold the "C" button which is not exist


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

I reached that screen already


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> I reached that screen already


Did you read what it said?


----------



## siai005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes but i think my rom was the problem. When i extracting the rom yesterday, it says CRC error so i'm going to download another rom tomorrow.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> Yes but i think my rom was the problem. When i extracting the rom yesterday, it says CRC error so i'm going to download another rom tomorrow.


I don't think you read it.


----------



## emigre (Feb 5, 2013)

siai005 said:


> Yes but i think my rom was the problem. When i extracting the rom yesterday, it says CRC error so i'm going to download another rom tomorrow.


 
I had that issue but I did a rain-dance which fixed the problem.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it's just a poor trolling attempt.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Spoiler


 
Confirmed: DSi can play 3DS roms because Nintendo forgot to put protection against 3DS games on it.
And watch the noobs roll in...  or not.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Anonymous_ (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## siai005 (Feb 9, 2013)

The 3ds roms wont show on the rom loader
What should i do??


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2013)

siai005 said:


> The 3ds roms wont show on the rom loader
> What should i do??


You should read what the programs tells you first.


----------



## siai005 (Feb 10, 2013)

This loader really can load 3ds rom?? Im unsure about this


----------



## Rydian (Feb 10, 2013)

siai005 said:


> This loader really can load 3ds rom?? Im unsure about this


Have you read what the program tells you when it first starts up?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2013)

siai005 said:


> This loader really can load 3ds rom?? Im unsure about this


Let's just say that the program does exactly what it was designed to do.


----------



## siai005 (Feb 10, 2013)

the roms have to be .3ds format, same directory as the loader, right?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 10, 2013)

siai005 said:


> the roms have to be .3ds format, same directory as the loader, right?


The text that appears when the program first starts up tells you what to do.


----------



## siai005 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The text that appears when the program first starts up tells you what to do.


you mean this?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 10, 2013)

siai005 said:


> you mean this?
> View attachment 1799


Did you read the part that _specifically says_ *NOTHING PLAYS 3DS ROMS*?


----------



## siai005 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Did you read the part that _specifically says_ *NOTHING PLAYS 3DS ROMS*?


then why there are a lot of comments about ths loader can play 3ds roms??


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 10, 2013)

siai005 said:


> then why there are a lot of comments about ths loader can play 3ds roms??


They're all fake, so we can be entertained by people like you who seem to be desperate to play ROMs.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 10, 2013)

siai005 said:


> then why there are a lot of comments about ths loader can play 3ds roms??


It's people going along with the joke.

This is the joke section of the forum.

And the first post has annotations pointing out that the program doesn't actually load 3DS ROMs.

And the 3DS hacking section has a sticky saying that nothing plays 3DS ROMs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2013)

...not to mention the quotation marks which denote that it's not an _actual loader,_ it's a _"loader"._


----------



## Rydian (Feb 10, 2013)

Also it says it'll scan for ROMs on your dog's brain.


----------



## christianjsp (Feb 13, 2013)

Where is the C Button?
I already at Secret Menu 2.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

christianjsp said:


> Where is the C Button?
> I already at Secret Menu 2.


I've spent my entire life looking for the C-Spot... no luck so-far...

I found the G though - that... was pretty awesome.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I've spent my entire life looking for the C-Spot... no luck so-far...
> 
> I found the G though - that... was pretty awesome.


Pfft, as if that's an achievement. Not even that hard to find


----------



## Lastly (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't get this to load! What in the world is going on!? I can get it to boot Animal Crossing: New Leaf JPN, but the US one doesn't work! Do I have to boot it on my Wii U first or something?


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 15, 2013)

Its FAKE!!!! Read the stickies in the 3ds homeberw section of the fourms.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2013)

This time _you_ didn't get the joke, cherry.


----------



## Lastly (Feb 15, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Its FAKE!!!! Read the stickies in the 3ds homeberw section of the fourms.


Liez! Liez! Can't you see it's a real life working "loader"! Noobs don't get it, it CAN really load roms. There's even a screenshot to prove it! Now, can you explain that?!


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Feb 16, 2013)

Allow me to search Google Im -- err, I mean, get my still camera, to prove this 3DS ROM LOADER is the real thing.

Dude, this thing WORKS!


----------



## Janthran (Feb 16, 2013)

And so everyone knows it runs on DS lite as well


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)

cool i got it running on my pong system


----------



## NAkos85 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello!

Sounds great, but I can't download the loader.
I can see the download button, when I click on it It says: not found!
Please, help me, what can I do??

Thank you,
NAkos85


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2014)

NAkos85 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sounds great, but I can't download the loader.
> I can see the download button, when I click on it It says: not found!
> ...


 
I suggest you try actually reading the first post.


----------

